# Gregorian Chant VS Byzantine Chant



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

For too long I was moved by Gregorian Chant until one day I came across an album of Byzantine chant ... I found equally fascinating ... especially that in this mode, I have the feeling that there is a voice that acts as a _basso ostinato_ which brings interest for exploring it.









So, which do you like more?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a tough choice. I like Gregorian Chant a great deal... although I probably prefer the sacred music of Central Europe after they begin to push polyphony with Leonin and Perotin. On the other hand... I am greatly enamored of both Eastern Chant (Byzantine, Russian, etc...) as well as the Spanish music or the era... both of which build upon the Arabic/Persian traditions:











Of course neither Roman Catholic Europe nor the Byzantine/Russians would have accepted the inclusion of instruments within their sacred music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Byzantine plus Georgian.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Ambrosian Chant, from Early Christianity. I use to sleep on this CD.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't know enough on the topic to vote, but thanks to everyone who's posted so far!


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

Allow me to add this which is possibly the most famous Byzantine chant. I have to say I like equally both chants.


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

I trust both contributed to the same purpose quite well. Aesthetically, the Gregorian is closer to me (and to Western Classical Music), emotionally the Byzantine. Sometimes, the latter may be become a "powerhouse"...

Principe


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Bumpin' this because the one I want to win is Kickin' Booty!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, what's this "chant" business? I mean, did they do Mozart, the Grosse Fuge, Rite of Spring? Nah, this is just something for bored housefraus who want to pretend to do yoga, relax, and feel "spiritual"...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

You're right about that; I especially like it when a "drone" is used underneath the chant melody. Check out this example of Hildegard von Bingen:


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I couldn't choose between them. I enjoy works from both traditions!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Not to steer the discussion into religion, but I think that the musical differences in Roman Catholic chant and Byzantine chant (Orthodox Greek) might be due to or influenced by several overall factors: the Greek Orthodox liturgy is conducted in Greek rather than Latin; Greek Orthodox Churches, unlike the Catholic Church, have no Bishopric head, such as a Pope, and hold the belief that Christ is the head of the Church. However, they are each governed by a committee of Bishops, called the Holy Synod, with one central Bishop holding the honorary title of "first among equals."

To me, this sounds less patriarchal, and more appealing, for several reasons.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought I'd vote for 'both' but after trying the OP's samples, I knew at once. Gregorian - it is in my bones. So melodic.
Byzantine is wonderfully eery but after a while it drags; I can live in Gregorian.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Knock, knock? Anybody here on this thread?

What's with the "like" on both KenOC's scathing post as well as mine? There appears to be some ambivalence on this matter.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Knock, knock? Anybody here on this thread?
> 
> What's with the "like" on both KenOC's scathing post as well as mine? There appears to be some ambivalence on this matter.


They were ecumenical likes...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Kieran said:


> They were ecumenical likes...


I see; just as long as it doesn't involve yoga or spirituality.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Knock, knock? Anybody here on this thread?
> 
> What's with the "like" on both KenOC's scathing post as well as mine? There appears to be some ambivalence on this matter.


I often put 'like' on opinions that I don't actually share, but which I think are wittily phrased. A sort of 'touché' accolade. Like saying 'shot' to your opponents in tennis.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I often put 'like' on opinions that I don't actually share, but which I think are wittily phrased. A sort of 'touché' accolade. Like saying 'shot' to your opponents in tennis.


I guess I don't have that sort of scope or flexibilty; I just call 'em as I see 'em...

Speaking of Byzantine (and other) chant, I find I am sensitive to vocal tones. When a single voice sticks out, and has a weird tone, it ruins it.

This is the disc where the Hidegard von Bingen piece was found.


----------

